
Ask HN: Is the Open-Source Google Voice Builder *Really* Tied to GCE? - aliswe
I&#x27;m just checking out this project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;voice-builder<p>And I reason that if this really is an open source (though unofficial) product then it probably isn&#x27;t using the GCE functionality for Text-to-Speech. ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;text-to-speech&#x2F; )<p>The code uses Firebase (etc) though.<p>Can anyone confirm? If the engine is any good it&#x27;d be good to know that it isn&#x27;t hard tied to any specific cloud vendor ...<p>Otherwise I&#x27;ve just tried MaryTTS (which worked really nice).<p>Can you recommend any other good Free, OSS solutions? eSpeak really sounded terrible, IMO. ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;espeak.sourceforge.net&#x2F;samples&#x2F;raven.ogg )
======
yorwba
Digging into the Docker images reveals that the underlying engines are
[http://festvox.org/](http://festvox.org/) and
[http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/merlin/](http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/merlin/)

------
verdverm
This should be easy to move to another cloud. It's only using serverless funcs
and cloud storage, from a quick glance. Dockerfiles for all pieces.

